# 2013 8th Annual Georgia State Bowfishing Championship - Lake Russell,GA



## RiverCat (Feb 12, 2013)

The Georgia Bowfishing Association will be hosting the State Shoot ....

April 6th, 2013

Lake Russell,GA
Elberton Ramp, Hwy 72

7pm to 7am
Registration held before hand( will post time later)

Numbers and Big 20
 (no catfish, no shad)

2 or 3 man teams

$150 per boat
opt $25 per boat big fish pot

(2/3 paid to Numbers and 1/3 paid to Big 20)
(10% withheld for club administration,fees,ect)


BAA Sanctioned event


TXT is better for us!  

For Information Contact: Jonathan Redding   864-238-1067
                                            Autumn Redding    828-553-9662
                                            Chris Hendrick     706-436-4857


Open for suggestions for next years state shoot. Maybe we will have time after all these newborn babys get here to get branched out to other parts of the state. Hope to see you there.

thanks Jonathan


----------



## UpSouth811 (Feb 12, 2013)

Should be a fun time


----------



## eman1885 (Feb 13, 2013)

is trailering allowed?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Feb 13, 2013)

eman1885 said:


> is trailering allowed?



yeah this would be nice to know. Are they classes or every boat in the same class.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Feb 14, 2013)

Last few have been NO trailering. Also run what you brung


----------



## markland (Feb 14, 2013)

Too bad it's on the same date as the US Open, alot of teams are going up for that, me included!
But with some warm weather the carp maybe out in abundance and could be a great shoot!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah numbers are starting to pick up around here. might be right by then


----------



## RiverCat (Feb 23, 2013)

No Trailoring and no classes.....numbers or big 20... its not a hard lake to fish....just gotta find and be able to shoot.

Mark,
I know its bad its the same day as the US Open....But its gonna hit the middle of our spawn and its the only weekend that i could host it. The following weekend ill be gone to the USMC base at Paris Island.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Feb 23, 2013)

Guess I will sit it out I can't run with the big boats.


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 24, 2013)

ihuntcatahoula said:


> Guess I will sit it out I can't run with the big boats.



If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol


----------



## S Adams (Feb 24, 2013)

*BAA Member*

Do you have to be a member of BAA to shoot this one?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ask Jon hood how well a small boat works. Won the last few state championships. You don't need a big boat to compete


----------



## markland (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah you won't need a big boat, just spend your time wisely scouting and preparing and you can do very well.
Jonathan, hope the shoot goes well, should be a great time and will miss our spawn back here as well when I head up north, but duty calls!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Feb 25, 2013)

markland said:


> Yeah you won't need a big boat, just spend your time wisely scouting and preparing and you can do very well.
> Jonathan, hope the shoot goes well, should be a great time and will miss our spawn back here as well when I head up north, but duty calls!



thats the problem the lake is 2.5 hours away so there will be no scouting so I would need a bigger boat to cover the lake the day of.


----------



## markland (Feb 25, 2013)

Alot of scouting is done long before you even get on the water.  You can do most of your scouting with lake maps and google earth and find what you need then just dump the boat in at the closest ramp and check those spots out in person.  You can eliminate most of the lake with just those 2 sources.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Feb 25, 2013)

oh I have no doubt I can put fish in the boat by looking at maps and such but to be competitive and find the hot spots you have to fish the lake..


----------



## markland (Feb 25, 2013)

Well if ya put it that way then really to be competitive at the bigger shoots you need a bigger, faster boat but you can still do very well with a smaller boat it just takes more work and planning in advance!
I have won or placed very well in shoots on lakes that I had never been on before by just knowing what to look for and doing a lot of pre-planning before I got there.  Some out of state shoots are just impossible to get to early enough to do alot of pre-scouting.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with you that I need a bigger boat to compete with bigger boats. But I have a smaller boat and would like to compete with smaller boats. If I was fishing against other troller rigs then I could cover the same amount of lake that they do. No big deal I will just fish Guntersville they have a smaller class I was just wanting to fish a different lake.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 25, 2013)

We're gonna fish it with a troller rig.  There will probably be quite a few of them there.  Dont matter how fast you can go if you cant hit em when you find em.


----------



## castandblast (Feb 26, 2013)

i would much rather be on Lake Russell in a small boat than I would Guntersville! The G can get sketchy in a hurry with high winds in the open water, especially if you have a boat loaded down with gear, people and fish!


----------



## markland (Feb 26, 2013)

A troller would not be a problem on Russel, it is a fairly open lake, you just need to map out spots and hit them quickly and be able to jump around from spot to spot however no trailoring does make it alot tougher on the smaller boats.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Feb 26, 2013)

markland said:


> A troller would not be a problem on Russel, it is a fairly open lake, you just need to map out spots and hit them quickly and be able to jump around from spot to spot however [no trailoring does make it alot tougher on the smaller boats./COLOR]




Bingo... No worries I will just fish where I am and look for a tourney on a lake closer so I can prefish. Good luck to all of you that participate.


----------



## SULLI (Mar 20, 2013)

Is the state shoot still on 
 Hasn't been much talk about it


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah it's still on


----------



## S Adams (Apr 7, 2013)

*State shoot*

How do it go?


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 7, 2013)

Hood and Campbell won with 328 or so and second place was 222 or so.  They said it was a good fun shoot,, hate we missed it but I was putting my heads back on my boat Saturday after blowing the gasket the Friday before


----------



## S Adams (Apr 7, 2013)

dang them boys are hard to beat! Sorry to hear about your gasket


----------

